# Focal Be tweeters, better on-axis or off-axis?



## snaimpally (Mar 5, 2008)

*Anyone with experience with the Focal Be tweeters*, please advise, are these tweeters better when mounted on-axis or off-axis. I had planned on-axis, but metal domes tend to be a bit overwhelming on-axis so I was thinking of going off-axis. Yes, I know each setup is different and it will depend on various factors - I am looking for opinions from those that have *actual experience* with the Focal Be tweeters. Thanks.


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

Frequency response, your height, internal volume/enviroment will decide this for you..... A person says on-axis is better does not means it will sound good to you....


----------



## FrankstonCarAudio (Feb 2, 2008)

Try them in various positions and axis in your vehicle.. then you will have an accurate answer.


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

I'm running mine more on axis in billet pods. I have heard them off axis firing into the windshield. Both sound great, but I prefer the setup I have. If you find yourself in Albuquerque, come take a listen. We an unbolt the pods and change positions.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## snaimpally (Mar 5, 2008)

FrankstonCarAudio said:


> Try them in various positions and axis in your vehicle.. then you will have an accurate answer.


Well yes, trial and error will of course work and I do intend to try them out in various positions before committing, but I am looking for comments for people who have actually heard the Be tweeters to see if there are strong opinions one way or another.


----------



## snaimpally (Mar 5, 2008)

cobb2819 said:


> I'm running mine more on axis in billet pods. I have heard them off axis firing into the windshield. Both sound great, but I prefer the setup I have. If you find yourself in Albuquerque, come take a listen. We an unbolt the pods and change positions.


Good to know - thanks for sharing. Where can I get some billet pods for the Be tweeters?


----------



## snaimpally (Mar 5, 2008)

kyheng said:


> Frequency response, your height, internal volume/enviroment will decide this for you..... A person says on-axis is better does not means it will sound good to you....


Did you read the question? Do you have experience with the Focal Be tweeters? Your response is so vague as to be worthless. Of course there are many factors - I am asking for opinions from people with direct experience.


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

snaimpally said:


> Good to know - thanks for sharing. Where can I get some billet pods for the Be tweeters?


I am working on that, I've got what I understand to be the only set in the US. If you're interested, drop me a pm, and I'll see what I can do on another set. Mine are running active with a 100x4 @ 4ohm amp, and the off axis reflecting set were running passives with the crossblock. They are, from what I'm finding out, some of the most forgiving and tunable tweeters. I can try and get stuckinok to chime in on this thread. He kind of hates me because of them.



































Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## stuckinok (Jul 22, 2008)

I vouche for cobbs post. I have sat in his car and was blown away from his set up. On axis the tweeters are a great combination of musicality and detail. I mean I was absolutely blown away. Start on axis pand go from there. These are not you usual set of metal domes.


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

Well, you are right that I never use any BE tweeters..... Anyway, a tweeter still is a tweeter, it will have its sound signature and will/will not sound good... My last part of the reply should able to clear your doubts....
Just say, if person A says on axis it will sound good while person B says off axis it will sound better, which will you choose? This is back to square 1 that you asked a question that are worthless.....


----------



## denetnz (Jul 31, 2009)

I believe the answer to your question depends upon how you set your EQ. Start on axis and EQ to taste.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

Never used but heard a few times. 
People tend to prefer off-axis (45°+) when installed in the sails or high in doors. 
Never really heard on-axis but have heard 15° off-axis (away from your ear vertically AND horizontally) in the pillars twice... 

Off-axis had the widest soundstage - helping in perceived width 
Almost On-axis had the most focussed imaging though. Reflection does bring some zing to the sound though... 

Kelvin


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Sep 11, 2006)

snaimpally said:


> *Anyone with experience with the Focal Be tweeters*, please advise, are these tweeters better when mounted on-axis or off-axis. I had planned on-axis, but metal domes tend to be a bit overwhelming on-axis so I was thinking of going off-axis. Yes, I know each setup is different and it will depend on various factors - I am looking for opinions from those that have *actual experience* with the Focal Be tweeters. Thanks.


I seem to have very good hearing at ultra-high frequencies. For instance, my home speakers roll off at 16khz, and I really notice that tweeters which go much higher sound 'airier'.

Due to this, I also find titanium domes intolerable.

All loudspeakers have peaks in their response, but some are better damped than others. For instance, soft domes are well damped.

Other types of material have a tendency to 'ring', such as metal domes. The frequency that they ring is dependent on the mass. Everything else being equal, titanium domes will ring at a lower frequency than aluminum, and aluminum will ring at a lower frequency than beryllium.



To make a long story short - you can likely listen to a beryllium tweeter either on-axis or off.

If you are sensitive to high frequency peaks like I am, you may find that titanium domes sound cleaner off axis. This is because listening off-axis will roll off the high frequency peak.

The diameter and mass of the dome will make a big difference though. Just because one titanium dome sounds bad to you, it doesn't mean they all will.


But having said that, I definitely have a preference for aluminum over titanium.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Sep 11, 2006)

denetnz said:


> I believe the answer to your question depends upon how you set your EQ. Start on axis and EQ to taste.



I have to disagree with this, sorry










When a loudspeaker has a resonance, that resonance can be "EQ'd out", but there will still be two problems which remain.

The first problem is that the cone is ringing due to the resonance. This is no different than hitting a wine class with a fork; the ringing will remain for quite some time, even after EQ. (The EQ electronically changes the signal, but it can't PHYSICALLY alter the driver.)

In the pic above, we see this ringing in the high frequency response of the tweeter. See those two ridges in the top octave?

*This is why a lot of tweeters sound awful to people with good high sensitive hearing.*

If your high frequency hearing isn't so hot, you might not notice. A lot of this varies from person to person.


The second problem with loudspeaker resonances is the resonance at the Fb of the driver. That resonance delays the signal in time, and it can make the music sound out-of-sync or slow. If you've ever put a subwoofer into a box that's too small, and the sound is 'sluggish', then you know what I'm talking about.

But this isn't just a subwoofer problem; it affects the entire frequency range.

Some people obsess over drivers with very light diaphragms, but it's actually not the weight of the cone that causes these issues. It's a combination of the cone weight, the power of the loudspeaker motor, the weight of the surround, etc... IE, you can use a heavy cone and still have a driver that *doesn't* sound sluggish as long as you offset that weight with motor strength.



Also, one of the reasons that a lot of people like ribbons may be due to the fact that they're virtually resonance free, because the ratio of motor strength to diaphragm weight is off-the-charts with a ribbon or planar.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Sep 11, 2006)

stuckinok said:


> I vouche for cobbs post. I have sat in his car and was blown away from his set up. On axis the tweeters are a great combination of musicality and detail. I mean I was absolutely blown away. Start on axis pand go from there. These are not you usual set of metal domes.


Just checked the prices on these - looks like they're close to $2000 a pair?

If anyone wants to save a few bucks you might consider a ribbon.

Here's some food for thought:

Steel weighs 0.29 lbs per cubic inch, titanium weighs 0.17 lbs per cubic inch, aluminum weighs 0.1 lbs per cubic inch, and beryllium weighs 0.07 lbs per cubic inch.*

This is the whole reason that I like the sound of aluminum over titanium, and the reason nobody makes loudspeaker diaphragms out of steel. If you want to make a very very very low-mass diaphragm, berrylium is tough to beat.


BUT...

The mass of a ribbon is absurdly low; it's the whole reason they're so fragile. The mass is so low, you can break a ribbon by simply blowing on it.

*Basically, aluminum weighs more per cubic inch than beryllium, but ribbon tweeters use a vanishingly small amount of aluminum, which offsets the mass advantage of beryllium.*

Admittedly, they're high maintenance, but if you really love the sound of berrylium, you might consider getting a pair of ribbons.


Having said that, I'm pretty happy with aluminum domes, so what do I know? 













* http://www.americanmachinist.com/304/Issue/Article/False/21682/Issue


----------



## snaimpally (Mar 5, 2008)

Patrick Bateman said:


> Just checked the prices on these - looks like they're close to $2000 a pair?
> 
> If anyone wants to save a few bucks you might consider a ribbon.
> 
> ...


I have seen the Be tweeters new for around $1200/pair. However, I got a ridiculously good price on a used Be No6 set, thanks to a fellow forum member, so my cost was nowehere near that. 

I have thought of trying ribbon tweeters, but the size is a bit daunting for an automobile, particularly a small hatch like mine.

Focal only sells metal dome tweeters. I have heard some of the lower end ones and they do sound a bit harsh. I think in general metal domes sound better in larger spaces than a car. That said, the Be tweeter is supposed to be unlike other metal dome tweeters.

I am quite happy with my Scan Illum 1" tweeters and only bought the Be tweeters on the reccomendation of a trusted friend who said they were the finest tweeters he had every heard - he has installed, competed, and judged and so has heard just about everything out there.


----------



## snaimpally (Mar 5, 2008)

subwoofery said:


> Never used but heard a few times.
> People tend to prefer off-axis (45°+) when installed in the sails or high in doors.
> Never really heard on-axis but have heard 15° off-axis (away from your ear vertically AND horizontally) in the pillars twice...
> 
> ...


Klevin,

thanks for sharing - that is useful info. The way my friend has set up my tweeters in the past is that the right tweeter is on-axis while the left tweeter is slightly off-axis, thus each tweeter is pointing towards the top of the opposite door. This provides for a good sized soundstage and imaging.


----------



## snaimpally (Mar 5, 2008)

stuckinok said:


> I vouche for cobbs post. I have sat in his car and was blown away from his set up. On axis the tweeters are a great combination of musicality and detail. I mean I was absolutely blown away. Start on axis pand go from there. These are not you usual set of metal domes.


Hey, good to hear from you! Still remember listening to your truck with the Peerless HDS tweeters and mids back at Dave's Brownique in Dallas a few years back.


----------



## snaimpally (Mar 5, 2008)

cobb2819 said:


> I am working on that, I've got what I understand to be the only set in the US. If you're interested, drop me a pm, and I'll see what I can do on another set. Mine are running active with a 100x4 @ 4ohm amp, and the off axis reflecting set were running passives with the crossblock. They are, from what I'm finding out, some of the most forgiving and tunable tweeters. I can try and get stuckinok to chime in on this thread. He kind of hates me because of them.


Nice!! Me want. You have PM.


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

Just to clarify, Focal has plenty of tweeters that aren't metal. 
When I was auditioning stuff I listened to the Utopia set and the KRX3 set side by side in demo cars at the same shop. 
The Utopia stuff almost seemed too soft for me. I'm old and my hearing is jacked so I guess I prefer a brighter tweeter. The Kevlar teeter in the KRX set fit my tastes better.


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

UNBROKEN said:


> Just to clarify, Focal has plenty of tweeters that aren't metal.
> When I was auditioning stuff I listened to the Utopia set and the KRX3 set side by side in demo cars at the same shop.
> The Utopia stuff almost seemed too soft for me. I'm old and my hearing is jacked so I guess I prefer a brighter tweeter. The Kevlar teeter in the KRX set fit my tastes better.


This is why I love the TBe tweeter, because you can do just about whatever you want with it, turn it up and make it bright, or turn it down and make it smooth, detailed, and on the warm side.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Sep 11, 2006)

snaimpally said:


> Focal only sells metal dome tweeters. I have heard some of the lower end ones and they do sound a bit harsh. I think in general metal domes sound better in larger spaces than a car. That said, the Be tweeter is supposed to be unlike other metal dome tweeters.


I always thought the Focal Ti-Oxide tweeters sounded pretty good, and it's one of the very few pairs of 'conventional' tweeters that I've held on to.

But the waterfall graph that I posted earlier was from a Wilson Audio speaker that used it, and it didn't look too hot.

Not sure if the dome was damaged, or if there's something else going on there.

Zalytron in New Jersey and Speaker City in Burbank CA still stock them btw.


----------



## stuckinok (Jul 22, 2008)

snaimpally said:


> Hey, good to hear from you! Still remember listening to your truck with the Peerless HDS tweeters and mids back at Dave's Brownique in Dallas a few years back.


I still remember listening to your set-up and loving it! You will be happy with the focal tweeters. I absolutely love them in the pics above. Simply stunning and impressive.


----------



## Mitsu1grn (Sep 22, 2008)

Greetings! 

All Focal speakers that are designed for the car are designed to play OFF AXIS smoother than on axis. Why? Because 95% of all installs are done in a door, dash, or rear package shelf. We sit OFF AXIS to every door or dash in every car. So, every driver designed and built by the Focal engineering staff is built that way. 

In my personal opinion I would place the tweeters +/- 15 to 30 degrees off axis to the driver/passenger seats and listen to them. Should be very smooth and very accurate.

Hope this helps!

Nick Wingate
National training coordinator
Focal America


----------



## nigeDLS (Nov 5, 2011)

As above, the inverted dome seems to make off axis response very good on all Focal tweeters.

I've heard a few sets, and not been impressed with any, but i think that may be the installs and setups rather than the products themselves.

Someone once told me that Focal tweeters tend to have a peak at around 10k, which makes them overly bright when mounted on-axis, but i'm not sure if this is true or not.

Maybe Nick will comment??


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

Mitsu1grn said:


> In my personal opinion I would place the tweeters +/- 15 to 30 degrees off axis to the driver/passenger seats and listen to them. Should be very smooth and very accurate.


Mine are running somewhere around 15 deg off from each respective seat, and sounds great, i'm also running them 180 deg out of phase as per Nick's recommendation. Couldn't be happier. Tuning over time will tell me what really makes them sound good.


----------



## Mitsu1grn (Sep 22, 2008)

Most of the "bright tweeter" comments that people talk about stems from listening to them on axis or people are used to listening to " silk dome tweeters" . The Focal engineers are constantly striving to have drivers that will reproduce music that is "LIVE". If you go listen to someone playing a trumpet from about 6 feet away and they are playing right at you it can be bright and harsh and hurt. That is what the goal at Focal is, live music reproduced by the speakers!


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

Mitsu1grn said:


> Most of the "bright tweeter" comments that people talk about stems from listening to them on axis or people are used to listening to " silk dome tweeters" . The Focal engineers are constantly striving to have drivers that will reproduce music that is "LIVE". If you go listen to someone playing a trumpet from about 6 feet away and they are playing right at you it can be bright and harsh and hurt. That is what the goal at Focal is, live music reproduced by the speakers!


On Axis, on a demo board, with the tweeter running wide open, HAHA.


----------



## stuckinok (Jul 22, 2008)

cobb2819 said:


> On Axis, on a demo board, with the tweeter running wide open, HAHA.


After listening to your car again I hate you even more...


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

stuckinok said:


> After listening to your car again I hate you even more...


Star Trek sound track is mighty impressive, eh??


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## stuckinok (Jul 22, 2008)

I'm jelly


----------



## snaimpally (Mar 5, 2008)

kyheng said:


> Well, you are right that I never use any BE tweeters..... Anyway, a tweeter still is a tweeter, it will have its sound signature and will/will not sound good... My last part of the reply should able to clear your doubts....
> Just say, if person A says on axis it will sound good while person B says off axis it will sound better, which will you choose? This is back to square 1 that you asked a question that are worthless.....


Well the question is not worthless, but providing a generic answer like yours - "there are many factors including frequency response etc" is an answer you can provide for just about every post on this forum. Take the time to look at how many posts I have and what equipment I am running.

The fact is that some tweeters do have certain traits or characteristics. For example, ring radiators tend to work better on-axis. Some tweeters work better off-axis. If you are so experienced as you try to portray yourself, surely you must have noticed this. I agree that the car is a complex environment and many factors must be taken into considertion, but *one of the factors to take into consideration is the characteristics of the tweeter itself*. 

If someone experiments with tweeters, they may find that some work better on-axis, others off-axis, and still others work fine both on-axis and off-axis. I am trying to find out what other people's experiences are with this particular tweeter, i.e., does it exhibit certain traits that lend itself more to on-axis or off-axis.

The purpose of this forum is to allow people to share their experience with a particular product with others. That is why I asked the question! In my case, I want to hear what other's experience is with this tweeter. If the answers end up that some say on-axis and some say off-axis, then I am not back to square one. To the contrary, they are valuable, and indicate that the tweeter will likely work equally well either way. In fact, why don't you *read cobb's post where he says that on-axis produces sharper image and off-axis produces wider soundstage*. That is useful information - not at all worthless.

Yes, I plan to experiment because there are many factors, but I do want to take into account the experiences of others with this tweeter. Otherwise why even post questions on this forum? Do you think we should all just get into the car and experiment because so many factors are involved and not ask anyone?? When you take a decision, do you ever ask others with more experience about performing a particular action etc.? Or do you just go off on your own and do it without doing any research?


----------



## snaimpally (Mar 5, 2008)

Mitsu1grn said:


> Greetings!
> 
> All Focal speakers that are designed for the car are designed to play OFF AXIS smoother than on axis. Why? Because 95% of all installs are done in a door, dash, or rear package shelf. We sit OFF AXIS to every door or dash in every car. So, every driver designed and built by the Focal engineering staff is built that way.
> 
> ...


Nick - thanks for your comments. The way my Scan Illum 1" tweeters are currently setup, the passenger side tweeter is on-axis while the driver side is slightly off-axis. Basically each tweeter is pointing at the top of the seat belt mechanism for the opposite side.


----------



## abdulwq (Aug 17, 2008)

can anyone mind sharing the price for new Berilium tweets?


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

You would actually have a better chance @ getting a better price on those in Europe... 
WoofersEtc.com - Kit TBe - Focal Utopia Be Tweeter with pure Beryllium Inverted Dome 

Kelvin


----------



## gasongasoff (Feb 20, 2012)

Mitsu1grn said:


> Greetings!
> 
> All Focal speakers that are designed for the car are designed to play OFF AXIS smoother than on axis. Why? Because 95% of all installs are done in a door, dash, or rear package shelf. We sit OFF AXIS to every door or dash in every car. So, every driver designed and built by the Focal engineering staff is built that way.
> 
> ...


I have Focal Be's in the door panels, both aimed toward each other and very slightly upwards. Relative to the driver's seat, the left tweeter is about 45 degrees off-axis and the right tweeter is about 30 degrees off. They sound very smooth and have lots of detail in the last octave (with MS-8 equalization). Thanks for posting this, Nick.



snaimpally said:


> The fact is that some tweeters do have certain traits or characteristics. For example, ring radiators tend to work better on-axis.


Funny that you mention that. I also have the Scanspeak R2904 ring radiators and they sound pretty dull off-axis, and beyond 30-45 degrees, I really didn't like them.


----------



## 12monster (Jun 10, 2011)

Thanks Nick, these are great info!! May I also ask, what the distance should be between the Be tweeters and mid range? Should they be both on the A pillar or just the tweeter?


----------



## Mitsu1grn (Sep 22, 2008)

Greetings!

In response to 12monster, in my personal opinion, referring to the 3wBe midrange I would have it as close to the tweeter as possible. Be it in the A-Pillar the door or the kickpanel. 

Nick


----------



## snaimpally (Mar 5, 2008)

gasongasoff said:


> Funny that you mention that. I also have the Scanspeak R2904 ring radiators and they sound pretty dull off-axis, and beyond 30-45 degrees, I really didn't like them.


Exactly. Ring radiators are best suited for on-axis - many tweeters have certain characteristics that lend themselves to on or off axis, which is why I asked the question.

GLN305 did some tuning for me and it sounds pretty damn good. The driver's side tweeter is off axis by 15-20 deg while the passenger side is mostly on-axis. The Be tweeters have the ability to resolve much more detail than silk domes.


----------



## WLDock (Sep 27, 2005)

I've only heard the Be tweeters in a system that had SEAS Excel and later Nextel drivers. The amount of detail was off the charts! The Be tweets seem to have a dry quality to them yet with air...never heard a tweet quite like it.

So I take it you like them? Yes, I would guess they have more detail and resolve than the silk Scan Illum....but how would you compare the two for overall ability to produce a realistic top end?

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## asawendo (Nov 22, 2009)

I prefer to install Focal BE slightly off axis toward the center of the dash. Thx


----------



## Elektra (Feb 4, 2013)

Hi Nick I have a set of Kit 7's in my car with the crossblock - the mid and tweeter is firing parallel to the passenger and drivers window (if you can visualize that) so essentially the right ear is almost on axis and the left ear is about 60 deg off axis but would be on axis to the passengers left ear (right hand drive car) I feel the on axis side has a far better tonal quality compared to the left side due to roll off etc - have a look at the pic...

This is what I plan to do in my other car same speakers - what do you think?









This way the left and right have equal roll off and most probably going to sound about the same only the midbass drivers will require EQ to get them to sound about the same 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elektra (Feb 4, 2013)

As per the previous post - here are some pics of my install...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DPGstereo (Jan 16, 2013)

.

View attachment 195114


View attachment 195122


View attachment 195130



*Too far off-axis?*

Having issue hearing detailed/focused sounds.
Example: hi-hatts, ride cymbal and ghost notes on snare drum.
Can hear them, just don't stand out in mix (like you can hear in a reference set of headphones or quality home 2-channel system)
Don't think it's an EQ problem..tone and soundstage is great.
Turning up tweeter level on _*Crossblock*_ does help but can quickly get overly bright.

3" mids sit nicely in stock/modified location, slightly _off-axis_.

Bi-amp'd on _No. 7 kit_ with two _*McIntosh MCC602TM*_ amplifiers, 300 watts x 2 rms.
DSP: _*Mosconi 8to12 Aerospace*_
Head unit: _*Pioneer 99RS*_


.


----------



## Elektra (Feb 4, 2013)

DPGstereo said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Tweeters are far too much off axis imho they need to be max 20deg off axis 

Also how did you wire the phase on the kit 7 and what settings on the crossblock?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DPGstereo (Jan 16, 2013)

Elektra said:


> Tweeters are far too much off axis imho they need to be max 20deg off axis
> 
> Also how did you wire the phase on the kit 7 and what settings on the crossblock?
> 
> ...




I think you're right. A little to much _off-axis_.
Being bi-amp'd with separate EQ channel for 6.5" vs. 3" & tweeter.
Phase is 0... with 3" and tweeter on same EQ channel. I've read guys wiring tweeter 180 out of phase.
Easy to turn up volume of tweeter with _Crossblock_.
When I do this, I can better hear what I'm listening for, but that makes front-stage a little bright, overall. Again, I don't think it's an EQ issue. Overall sound is well balanced. Passenger side sounds better or more focused...less _off-axis_ with drivers position.
If I lean forward, so I'm more on-axis...I hear what I listening for. Guess that kinda answers my question?


.


----------



## Elektra (Feb 4, 2013)

DPGstereo said:


> I think you're right. A little to much _off-axis_.
> 
> Being bi-amp'd with separate EQ channel for 6.5" vs. 3" & tweeter.
> 
> ...




Try this ....

Crossblock settings - 6433
Tweeter out of phase
Mid in phase
Midbass out of phase


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elektra (Feb 4, 2013)

Try this ....

Crossblock settings - 6433
Tweeter out of phase
Mid in phase
Midbass out of phase


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Holmz (Jul 12, 2017)

Elektra said:


> Hi Nick I have a set of Kit 7's in my car with the crossblock - the mid and tweeter is firing parallel to the passenger and drivers window (if you can visualize that) so essentially the right ear is almost on axis and the left ear is about 60 deg off axis but would be on axis to the passengers left ear (right hand drive car) I feel the on axis side has a far better tonal quality compared to the left side due to roll off etc - have a look at the pic...
> 
> This is what I plan to do in my other car same speakers - what do you think?
> 
> ...


In a passive sense it makes sense.

Even better may be aim the left speaker to the right side person and visa versa, then the rolloff would make for a more equal volume level with the addition path length.

The other point is that aiming them at the opposing window will maximise the reflections. Reflections will still happen the same off-axis (as on-axis) with the tweeters aimed at the listeners, but one gets a few dB reduction in the power (Sound level) for the reflections... This cannot be anything but beneficial, as one cannot easily tune out the reflections.

Then if it is too bright, just knock back the gain.

At least ^this^is my thinking on it...


----------



## seafish (Aug 1, 2012)

DPGstereo said:


> .
> 
> View attachment 195114
> 
> ...


DPG, nice customization of the midrange set up in that oem Ram location.
I would ten to agree with Elektra in that your ring radiator tweets are too far off access. I think that you will need to turn them in more or perhaps change tweeters to one with more even off axis response. The Scan Be dome tweeter, while expensive, could work very well for you install.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

seafish said:


> DPG, nice customization of the midrange set up in that oem Ram location.
> I would ten to agree with Elektra in that your ring radiator tweets are too far off access. I think that you will need to turn them in more or perhaps change tweeters to one with more even off axis response. The Scan Be dome tweeter, while expensive, could work very well for you install.


They're not ring radiators. That's just a grill

Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## sqnut (Dec 24, 2009)

DPGstereo said:


> .
> 
> SIZE="3"]*Too far off-axis?*[/SIZE]
> 
> ...


Use your eq, how can the tone be great if you feel you're losing clarity and detail?


----------



## DPGstereo (Jan 16, 2013)

sqnut said:


> Use your eq, how can the tone be great if you feel you're losing clarity and detail?




Tone is good, soundstage is wide & deep. Easiest way to describe what I'm hearing is...example, if listening to a quality full-range speaker in a room..listen while standing in-front of speaker..then walk to one side. Tone doesn't change, but focus of high frequencies change. That's why guys will spend a lot of time angling the speakers.



.


----------



## DPGstereo (Jan 16, 2013)

DPGstereo said:


> Tone is good, soundstage is wide & deep. Easiest way to describe what I'm hearing is...example, if listening to a quality full-range speaker in a room..listen while standing in-front of speaker..then walk to one side. Tone doesn't change, but focus of high frequencies change. That's why guys will spend a lot of time angling the speakers.
> 
> 
> 
> .



A lot of the time I'm listening with a musician's ear..drummer..trying to pick up on intonation of drum kit or player's style.
Increasing frequencies obviously change the entire mix, sometimes for the bad.

During set-up, I went on what I thought was manufacture recommendation..but I'm finding out that I may be too far _off-axis._

Found this older thread and was hoping to hear from guys that installed or have _No.7 kit_.

Wonder how OP ended up?


.


----------



## Elektra (Feb 4, 2013)

DPGstereo said:


> A lot of the time I'm listening with a musician's ear..drummer..trying to pick up on intonation of drum kit or player's style.
> 
> Increasing frequencies obviously change the entire mix, sometimes for the bad.
> 
> ...




Try angling the tweeters more at you - pay attention to phase it’s very important 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

